# Okuma Solaris = Da Bomb



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Everything you guys said about the Okuma Solaris 12'er was dead spot on. As I told Baran this morning - I just hope my 12' tica doesn't get jealous. I have caught some nice rock on the okuma in the past week, and it handles nicely.

Thanks for insight while I was selecting a rod. 

LongRanger, Aero, Larry - when are you going back to Kenilworth park?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

OB,

I've been standing on a soap box preaching about the Solaris for months. I've been reading about your adventures. Not sure when Kennilworth will start up again. One of these days, we'll have to hook up and do some fishing in DC.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I'm glad I listened to many of the forum members here too and picked up a few Solaris rods. Now I'm thinking I have too many  They are definately the bang for your bucks rod.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Question..*

Are all those solaris surf rods 2 pieces equal in length? Or they're like the OM that I see, which has shorter butt and no eye on the butt? Pick one OM or Solaris given same specs and same everything?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Yep*

The peices are of equal length on the solaris. I dont like the 12' tica as much because the 8' long top section is a pain in the cheeks to tote around. I have never thrown an OM, but the Solaris beats Tica. Okuma has one stripper eye on but section.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I went to BPS and held up the OM and it felt kinda heavy. I'm sure this is due to the high oz rating. There was another rod there that had a dark cork grip that felt like sandpaper. I can't imagine fighting a fish with that. Overall, I like the Solaris based on price and performance.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Has anyone had a problem with the tips of the Solaris? Me and FLF have noticed that out tips are a little loose and will rotate after a few casts. I know that we can send our rods back to Okuma or just take it to a tackle shop to get that repaired but I just wanted to see if anyone else had a problem with their Solaris.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Nope, no prob here*

Had the rod out for about 15 hours fishing and no probs yet. 

Anthony - 1000 posts - nice. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Anthony said:


> *Has anyone had a problem with the tips of the Solaris? Me and FLF have noticed that out tips are a little loose and will rotate after a few casts. I know that we can send our rods back to Okuma or just take it to a tackle shop to get that repaired but I just wanted to see if anyone else had a problem with their Solaris. *


 You guys are casting too far. Slow it down to warp1 speed and you won't have that problem  Actually I haven't had much problems with the tips.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

yeah i had that problem so its not just you guys,but its still a great rod!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Wrong Way said:


> *You guys are casting too far. Slow it down to warp1 speed and you won't have that problem  Actually I haven't had much problems with the tips. *


I believe you are referring to FLF . Pretty soon we're going to have to kick him out of the Warrior team and let him join the distance casters at this rate . Anyway I really do like the rod and may get another one if I ever need another rod.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I haven't notice my Solaris's*

tips rotating. They are just glued on - right?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yeah, FLF should just get some of the white kid's glue and glue the tip back on 
I can't resist--hey FLF, if you weren't nailing other fisherman's rod tips when you casted perhaps your tip wouldn't be loose. In fact, I bet mapcaster's tip is likely loose now too.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*You can't give him*

it, he will eat it.   :barf:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*First off,*

busting FLF's chops is my job Trevor.  LOL Never had a problem with the tips on my Solaris. If you do thoe, go to a tackle shop and get some hot glue. That will fix them up fast!....Tightlines


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

> Wrong Way - There was another rod there that had a dark cork grip that felt like sandpaper


I saw that rod when I got my OM 12'er. I think that was the Breakaway, nice, and $$$$


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Hey HuskyMD..*

That should have been my line. No damage or movement with my tips....yet. I'll be check them more now. 

The butt did come off my 12' solaris but just poped it back on with the hot glue gun. I really like my 4. (12,10,9,9lite)

mapcaster


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Just ordered my second 12' spinner, because I liked the first one so much.

My first rod was a Jarvis Walker (supposedly a Shakespeare Ugly Stick blank). I bought it when I was just getting into surf casting last year. When I was a teenager and into fresh water fishing, Shakespeare had a good name so without doing any research, I bought the rod. What a beginner's mistake that was. It is way too "whippy". It can barely cast 5oz.

The weight, balance, and feel of the Solaris rod are so much better.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I have had my solaris over a year now and have had Zero problems. Great rod!!


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

*Wish I could say the same...*

This happened on the 4th cast, using 4 oz's, the first day I used it. 










Casting style was OTG, like I do a hundred other times a week with my other rods during practice sessions. Rod was the 9' casting version (SS-C-902MH-1). 

About the only "bomb" related thing I can relate to with this rod, was the sound it made when I applied power during the push-pull of my cast.

SS


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

What a bummer. Have you tried to contact Okuma for a replacement or refund ? Man I would be p oed!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*How old is the rod?*

Last Aug. Okuma got a batch of bad blanks. I know two people whos rods snapped and saw more in the shops. Okuma or the shops replaced them all with no problems.....Tightlines


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

I received the rod just before this Easter, went away for the holiday, and used it for the first time a few days ago. 

I ordered 2 Solaris rods; the 9 footer you see snapped in two, the other was a 12 footer that had a guide bent in shipping, and was returned for exchange. Really have had a bad bit of luck so far!

Okuma is aware of the situation, as is the on-line shop I purchased them from. The retailer paid for the return shipping of the damaged 12 footer, but since the 9 footer is a warranty issue, they say I will have to pick up the shipping both ways to Okuma in CA... About $20. The retailer said this, not Okuma, so perhaps Okuma will go above and beyond if the case was a defective blank they were aware of. Really will chap my hide to have to pay another $20 on top of the original shipping cost for a rod used once that had a catastrophic failure.

Hat, any way to know which blanks are the bad ones? I looked over the blank with a fine tooth comb before use, and it was in great shape, w/o any external flaws.

I am really gun shy of these rods with what has happened. There is so much to like about them with all of the quality features, that I hope blank quality was not sacrificed to bring us Fuji components, nice cork grips etc....

Regards,
SS


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*One thing I've learned about Okuma is,*

they stand behind their products! The one rod I saw break did not have a flaw on it. It was my buddies first time useing the rod and a 9" bluefish snapped the tip off about 6 "s from the top on the first cast. At the time I had not bought my Okumas yet and like you I was leary. 

I've used their reels for years and they stand behind them, so I gave the rods a shot. I for one love them and have never had a problem with them, I have four. 2 12's, a 10' and a 8'er. 

All rod companys get bad blanks at one time or another. I had a new custom conventional Lamiglas 150-2MH 12'3" rod built a few years ago. I paid $445.00 for the thing and waited two months to get it. On the 3rd time I ever used it the damn thing snapped and I about came unglued. 

Bottom line is, Lamiglas made good on it and even paid for all my waiting. I now own two of them and never had another problem. Give the Okuma another shot, there great rods and you'll love it! .....Tightlines


----------

